# [Suche] Display(Touch) für Bedienung, Anschluss über Ethernet (Strom über Ethernet)



## Krumnix (10 Februar 2012)

Hallo.

Ich suche ein tragbares Display ala iPad, das per Ethernet (WLan oder Kabel) an einen Rechner angeschlossen werden kann.
Die Spannungsversorgung sollte über das Ethernet erfolgen. Länge des Kabels maximal 50m.
Wenn möglich, sollte an dem Display noch ein paar Digitale Hardware-Signale anschliessbar sein, die über das Ethernetkabel
übertragen werden.

Auflösung sollte 1280*800 oder größer sein. Treiber fürs Ethernet sollte min auf WinCE/WinXP sowie Win7 laufen!

Gibt es sowas? Kennt wer einen Hersteller?

Kosten dafür maximal 500€ pro Stück.

Danke!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Februar 2012)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich suche ein tragbares Display ala iPad, das per Ethernet (WLan oder Kabel) an einen Rechner angeschlossen werden kann.



à la iPAD, heißt das auch Multitouch?



Krumnix schrieb:


> Die Spannungsversorgung sollte über das Ethernet erfolgen. Länge des Kabels maximal 50m.



Dann scheidet ja WLAN schon mal aus, oder?



Krumnix schrieb:


> Wenn möglich, sollte an dem Display noch ein paar Digitale Hardware-Signale anschliessbar sein, die über das Ethernetkabel übertragen werden.



Dann benötigst Du ja irgendeinen Controller oder 
Prozessor im Gerät, mit einem reinen Display geht 
das eher nicht.



Krumnix schrieb:


> Auflösung sollte 1280*800 oder größer sein. Treiber fürs Ethernet sollte min auf WinCE/WinXP sowie Win7 laufen!


 
An welche Diagonale denkst Du?

Am ehesten sehe ich hier eine Lösung auf Basis 
von ARM9, LX800 oder Atom der sich per PoE 
versorgen läst und per VNC den Bildschirminhalt 
des Rechner darstellt. Ein kleines Progrämmchen 
könnte die I/Os handeln.


----------



## SoftMachine (11 Februar 2012)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Ich suche ein tragbares Display ala iPad, das *per Ethernet (WLan *oder Kabel) an einen Rechner angeschlossen werden kann.
> Die *Spannungsversorgung sollte über das Ethernet *erfolgen. Länge des Kabels maximal 50m.



Bei WLAN wirst du erfolglos bleiben, leider 

Gruss


----------



## Oberchefe (12 Februar 2012)

POE kann maximal 15,4 Watt, eher noch weniger wenn man die Leitungsverluste abzieht. Da darf es nur ein kleines Display ohne viel Intelligenz sein.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 Februar 2012)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> POE kann maximal 15,4 Watt, eher noch weniger wenn man die Leitungsverluste abzieht. Da darf es nur ein kleines Display ohne viel Intelligenz sein.



Bei 10" und Intel Atom ist vermutlich das Ende erreicht.

Interessant wäre vielleicht das K-Gehäuse von tci:

http://www.tci.de/industrie-computer/panel-pc-tragarm/k-serie-von-tci/k10/details/

Das ist geschlossen und vom Gewicht her vermutlich 
tragbar. Welcher Prozessor hier mit POE machbar ist, 
müsstest Du dort mal fragen. Hat aber nur 1024*600.

http://www.tci.de/industrie-computer/panel-pc-tragarm/k-serie-von-tci/k10/bestell-info/

Ich habe auch keine Ahnung, wie weit Du da mit Deinen 
500 EUR kommst, aber bei 1000 Stück lässt sich ja 
immer etwas machen .

Aber vielleicht klinkt sich ja Krumnix in die Diskussion 
mit ein, bevor wir hier weiter Luftschlösser bauen.


----------



## Omega24V (15 Februar 2012)

da gibts was von Visam, dort gibt es zwei Versionen mit PoE Versorgung, aber nur 5,7" und 7".
Kosten inclusive Visualisierung 700,-€ bis 750,-€ und haben digitale E/A


----------



## Krumnix (20 Februar 2012)

So. Sry, war krank und hab das Bett nicht verlassen können (wollen)!

Also bei einem W-Lan Gerät sollte es logischerweise per Akku versorgt werden. Das hab ich vergessen. Die Ladestation sollte so konzepiert sein, dass das Gerät nur darauf abgelegt werden muss.
Irgendwelche Stecker irgendwo reinschieben sollte nicht sein.

Multitouch ist nicht notwendig, falls aber unterstützt interessant!

Die Größe sollte min 7" betragen. Angestrebt werden sollte sowas mit 11-13" Diagonale. Die Auflösung von 1280*800 sollte als absolutes minimum gelten.

Da ich digitale Eingänge benötige, sollte logischweise ein Controller vorhanden sein, der die Bits auf das Ethernet dann legt. Das kann ja parallel zum Display erfolgen.

Ich schaue mir mal die Vorschläge an!


----------

